# Solved- Ac Unit Shuts Down And Status Light Flashes



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks to Ghosty sending me the Carrier manual link, I figured out my problem. My unit was shutting down and the green light would flash 5 times. The problem was that the "Freeze probe" wasn't inserted into the evaporator coil as shown on page 15 figure 8. This is the probe that has two brown wires coming from the dc-control portion of the unit, located under the inside grill that is remove with 4 screws.

http://www.commercialhvacservice.carrier.c...DF?SMSESSION=NO

I called carrier just to confirm and the rep said "yep, that is your problem". He said that if the probe dosn't sense enough temperature change it will shut the unit down. That makes sense since this was the coolest camping weather we have used the trailer. Anyway, I think someone else was having the exact same problem so I wanted to pass along. So, if your unit shuts down and needs to be reset to work again, be sure to check this out.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Tim, Good info to know about! learn somthin new here daily...

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Most excellent link. Thanks


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad you solved your problem! Carrier also told me about the probe needing to be touching the coils or the unit will kick off. Mine
was conected, but I think this may be a common reason for failures.

Mark


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Good stuff. Issue solved for me also!

Thank You


----------

